# Yeti vs Engel



## Splittine

I am a Yeti dealer so know all about them. I have sold hundreds and own a pile of them myself. I have an opportunity to get into selling Engel. I know they are top notch coolers and are cheaper than Yeti. Does anyone have any first hand experience on BOTH makes?


----------



## Chris V

I've sold both of them. Engel makes some nice, heavy duty coolers but its been my experience that if you sell yeti next to engel, you will sell 10 times as many yetis. We sell the cheaper Engels at Sam's to add another price option for our customers, but felt like we were competing with ourselves too much trying to keep their top end coolers next to yeti. 

Bear in mind that was our results. You may have a completely different customer base


----------



## Splittine

Yeah seems like the name "Yeti" is a big selling point.


----------



## Chris V

I'm going to come out with a brand of coolers and call them "Sasquatch" and see how it goes


----------



## billin

*Engel vs yeti*

I have both and I find the yeti to be the more rugged of the two but it doesn't hold ice anywhere near as long as the engel the yeti you have to precool if you want it to hold ice and it will then be wet ice slush the engel keeps the ice dry all day you can wipe the bottom of the cooler out with a towel at the end of the day not dump a bunch of water. The yeti is a great for small application where the coolers get moved around a lot bait box drink box etc. but for large quantities of ice and a secondary fish box a engel is the way to go. I have also dealt with engel in regards to ordering a replacement latch not only did a real person answer the phone they shipped me the part for free and called back to ensure I was satisfied you just won't get that kind of service from yeti or any other large name brand distributor


----------



## Dagwood

Here's a good video showing a test that you may can use. I think it's been posted here before but is pretty interesting. Hope it helps.


----------



## Splittine

billin said:


> . I have also dealt with engel in regards to ordering a replacement latch not only did a real person answer the phone they shipped me the part for free and called back to ensure I was satisfied you just won't get that kind of service from yeti or any other large name brand distributor


I have to disagree with that. Yeti is actually a small company and the reason I started selling them was because of their customer service. Before I was a dealer I called them about an issue, they overnighted me what I needed plus some stickers and a hat. The next day I got a call from one of their customer service employees as well as an email.


----------



## Chris V

We've never had issues dealing with yeti either


----------



## overkill

I had a defective Yeti. I had to box it and ship it back to them in order to receive a non-defective one. One year old.

That is not the type of service I expect out of a "premium" brand. For $400 they should have allowed me to swap it out with the local company it was bought from - *OR* any other Yeti dealer.


----------



## John B.

IMO, yeti over engal any day.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## bamafan611

Very good video comparison


----------



## Fishermon

*YETI latches / vaccum seal problem*

I just got some replacement YETI latches due to a vaccum seal problem..the thing got so hard to open my kids didn't wanna fool with it no more.... the latches broke after a while and threw the cooler in the garage till last week i got it out again. To resolve the vaccum seal problem they send me a couple of 'specialized' 3M texture tape to be put on the gasket..... is this normal occurrence with the tundra 45.

haven't installed it yet, but hopefully fixes the issue.


----------



## Splittine

Fishermon said:


> I just got some replacement YETI latches due to a vaccum seal problem..the thing got so hard to open my kids didn't wanna fool with it no more.... the latches broke after a while and threw the cooler in the garage till last week i got it out again. To resolve the vaccum seal problem they send me a couple of 'specialized' 3M texture tape to be put on the gasket..... is this normal occurrence with the tundra 45.
> 
> haven't installed it yet, but hopefully fixes the issue.


IMHO that seal is a good thing. Just crack open the drain plug and it should open right up. As far as the latches I have had any issues with mine and I have one I use pretty much everyday for the last couple years.


----------



## Fishermon

yeah, but why should one be fooling with the drain plug everytime i want to open the lid. Now im thinking after I put the 3M textured tape it wont hold ice as long as it's used to, since you have air going inside now....


maybe i just got a bad batch of the 45's since not that many people have this vaccum seal problem. Maybe I should insist for a new one..(if I ever find my receipt)....they may reconsider.


----------



## Splittine

The vacuum issue you are talking about happens on every Yeti I have ever owned. To me it tells me that the cooler is sealed. Mine dont do it all the time but from time to time I have to loosen the plug. You'll never have that problem on a Coleman or Igloo cause they don't seal. Anyways this thread has got off base.


----------



## Fishermon

I'm sorry man, didn't mean to take Yeti points apart or depreciate its quality. It is a great cooler don't get me wrong. We also own a 125 and never had an issue with it. But i guess I ll just check an Engel next time I'm around.


----------



## billin

Yeti coolers are tough as advertised and it's the cool thing to buy now kinda like Costas everybody has to get one or ya just ain't cool and as far as the yeti service after the sale you may be correct but it was a shock when engel stepped up the way they did you just don't get that kind of service anymore if yeti provides it as well good they should. I can honestly say without a doubt engel holds ice better but like I said before if you are going to sling it around in the back of a pickup truck or feed bears out of it get the yeti it is tougher


----------



## grease monkey

has anyone ever heard of Bayou Ice Boxes. How to they compare to Yeti or Engel


----------



## Fl Panhandler

I have been using a Brute outdoors 50 qt. It seem there are a lot of people making that style coolers. I had a "warping" issue with their old style cooler. They sent me a better, newer style cooler within a week with free shipping and no questions asked. I apoligze for not comparing the two coolers, Splittine but I have no first hand experience with the two you mentioned.
www.bruteoutdoors.com

Rick


----------



## Burnt Drag

I've got a 320 Engle. We took the seal out because of the vacuum issue, but we put it back. I paid nearly a grand for it and was really bummed when I saw a hole in inside bottom... we patched it with marine tex and have had no more issues. Am I thrilled with it? I don't know... I've got a 450 Icy tech, but I can't see using it over the 320 because you have to have arms like an ape to reach anything in the bottom and it just sits up too high.


----------



## billin

*Coolers*

I am spec building a fish box well I am having it made cause I am all thumbs but the cost of a custom box that fits under my leaning post using all available space and holds 200 lbs of ice is costing me 500 bucks so that may be a option for some of you it is amazing what a surf board builder can do with some fiberglass


----------



## Sam Roberts

I've had my yeti the first year yeti bought out icey tec. I have absolutely abused mine. I couldn't see myself buying anything other than yeti. It's a great feeling spending 400$ on a cooler 9 years ago with people saying your crazy spending that much and the price still hasn't dropped a dime. 

If and when I do get fancy it will be a.fridigid ridged on my mega yacht


----------



## floridays

Splittine said:


> I have to disagree with that. Yeti is actually a small company and the reason I started selling them was because of their customer service. Before I was a dealer I called them about an issue, they overnighted me what I needed plus some stickers and a hat. The next day I got a call from one of their customer service employees as well as an email.



There used to be a small company named Costa Del Mar that would do the same thing and there customer service was great. 
Then came fame, fortune, and outsourcing.


----------



## Splittine

floridays said:


> There used to be a small company named Costa Del Mar that would do the same thing and there customer service was great.
> Then came fame, fortune, and outsourcing.


When they sold out is when the customer service went to hell. But I agree, their CS was top notch till then.


----------



## 192

I have multiple yeti's and an engel I had to buy in an emergency...like em all but I think the yeti's perform a bit better ice retention wise. 

Mike


----------



## Fish-Addict

in a yeti a one pound block of dry ice held my frozen stuff on an international flight to Europe and was sealed by TSA and Customs prior to boarding. I had nearly the same amount of dry ice when I arrived in Germany as when I loaded it.. Yeti is the ONLY choice for me.


----------



## SHO-NUFF

I can appreciate the commercial and serious fishermen buying these high dollar coolers. 
I have gotten by just fine with the cheap Igloo coolers, on the hottest days and some 3 day weekends at the cove. Never have ran out of ice. The hinges and latches don't last, but cheap to replace.

If I were running a charter or bill fishing I could justify the costs. For the average weekend fisherman I cannot justify the cost or performance over a cheaper cooler, its just an insulated box that holds ice.


----------



## eodusmc

I have a 75qt yeti and have no regrets. I own at least 8 other coolers and none compare. Wish I could comment on the engel. May as well get one, as you can see I have a cooler fetish.


----------



## Cwmart10

Did you get the answers you were looking for when you started this post? I am going to get the engel this weekend. Some good points brought up in this post but the research I've done says they are the same cooler but at different prices. I am all about saving a few bucks, especially for the same quality item. If you have started selling Engels, I'm happy to purchase from you.


----------



## drifterfisher

I know this is off topic,but why would you spend several hundred dollars for a cooler? My cooler rides in the bed of my truck 24/7 I have had it stolen 4 times. See my reasoning? I doubt a high dollar cooler would last a week. I even went so far as to chain one cooler down,they cut the chain. Sure I could put the cooler in the cab,but glass stops no one,and I'd be out a window. I guess if ya have plenty of money you don't have a problem shelling out hundreds of dollars for a cooler to be stolen.


----------



## bigtallluke

drifterfisher said:


> I know this is off topic,but why would you spend several hundred dollars for a cooler? My cooler rides in the bed of my truck 24/7 I have had it stolen 4 times. See my reasoning? I doubt a high dollar cooler would last a week. I even went so far as to chain one cooler down,they cut the chain. Sure I could put the cooler in the cab,but glass stops no one,and I'd be out a window. I guess if ya have plenty of money you don't have a problem shelling out hundreds of dollars for a cooler to be stolen.


I am not sure where to begin with my response to your post... but lets not start a war over coolers lol. I dont have plenty of money to shell out every time my cooler gets stolen either. I actually take precaution against letting it get lifted in the first place. My yeti doesnt live in the bed of my truck... it only goes where it needs to go, and then it gets put away. When it is in my truck bed, it gets locked underneath my roll-n-lock cover and out of sight. Either way, I dont leave it unprotected and out sight for any length of time, but If i grab fuel or something from inside a store, I try to park where I can keep an eye on my gear. Im not paranoid, I am just cautious anywhere I go on several different aspects. Sounds like you may prefer to ALWAYS have a cooler in your truck, and that may be your style. So why spend several hundred dollars on a cooler you ask?... Because when I fish on an overnight trip that starts on a summer morning, and doesnt end untill mid or late day the following day, I cant afford not to have a cooler that will actually hold ICE during extreme temperatures for extended amounts of time. Or when I go hunt for several nights at a time, and I dont want to come out of the woods to go get ice... or anything for that matter, then a QUALITY cooler is a MUST. Whether its a YETI, an Icey Tek, or another good brand, they definitely serve a purpose and are not just fancy beer coolers to keep in the back of your truck. Igloo coolers definitely have their role, and I own a few of those also, but the YETI gets grabbed when every ice cube counts.


----------



## 35rb

I have two yetis and and Engel. The engel is better at Ice retention than the yeti, but the yeti is easier to keep clean on the boat. The engel has a surface that makes removing stains tougher on a white cooler. If I bought another cooler for the boat I would buy the Engel. However if I was buying a cooler for the truck or hunting camp it would be a Yeti.


----------



## mjg21

*colman marine 150qt 70.00$*

I love it for the price I know it don't compare t yetti or Engle but for price it holds ice for ever, way better than igloos it actually seals I really love it...... for the rec fisherman I suggest it.


----------



## drifterfisher

bigtallluke said:


> I am not sure where to begin with my response to your post... but lets not start a war over coolers lol. I dont have plenty of money to shell out every time my cooler gets stolen either. I actually take precaution against letting it get lifted in the first place. My yeti doesnt live in the bed of my truck... it only goes where it needs to go, and then it gets put away. When it is in my truck bed, it gets locked underneath my roll-n-lock cover and out of sight. Either way, I dont leave it unprotected and out sight for any length of time, but If i grab fuel or something from inside a store, I try to park where I can keep an eye on my gear. Im not paranoid, I am just cautious anywhere I go on several different aspects. Sounds like you may prefer to ALWAYS have a cooler in your truck, and that may be your style. So why spend several hundred dollars on a cooler you ask?... Because when I fish on an overnight trip that starts on a summer morning, and doesnt end untill mid or late day the following day, I cant afford not to have a cooler that will actually hold ICE during extreme temperatures for extended amounts of time. Or when I go hunt for several nights at a time, and I dont want to come out of the woods to go get ice... or anything for that matter, then a QUALITY cooler is a MUST. Whether its a YETI, an Icey Tek, or another good brand, they definitely serve a purpose and are not just fancy beer coolers to keep in the back of your truck. Igloo coolers definitely have their role, and I own a few of those also, but the YETI gets grabbed when every ice cube counts.


I'm not after war either,but discussions do get heated at times. 
Yes there is a cooler with me at all times year round. I do NOT drink beer,I'm addicted to Mt dew. 
I have never been offshore,and I hunt at home. I do go camping regularly. I have a Coleman marine 150 that will hold ice for 7-8 days when packed right. I bought it used for 40$ I keep one of the 20$ walmart coolers in the truck,and I have found that butter bowls of ice work better for those type than bag ice. They suit my needs,and are cheap enough to replace when they go missing.


----------



## aroundthehorn

drifterfisher said:


> I know this is off topic,but why would you spend several hundred dollars for a cooler? My cooler rides in the bed of my truck 24/7 I have had it stolen 4 times. See my reasoning? I doubt a high dollar cooler would last a week. I even went so far as to chain one cooler down,they cut the chain. Sure I could put the cooler in the cab,but glass stops no one,and I'd be out a window. I guess if ya have plenty of money you don't have a problem shelling out hundreds of dollars for a cooler to be stolen.



Ha, this thread is a blast from the past.

I completely agree with you, but Yeti coolers and the other high end coolers like that are (well, the big ones, not smaller ones like the Roadie) intended for extended hunting/fishing trips and stuff like that when you don't open the cooler unless you are putting meat in.

I have a Yeti 95...not a huge fan. It's *really* heavy (loaded up with ice, it's a two man job to get it in the boat). I had rather take a smaller Coleman on the boat; lighter and easier to handle. But, I got the Yeti for 50 bucks. Good for beer at parties and it's in a safe place. Having said that, I usually keep a Coleman on the boat.


----------

